# Dometic RM 3804 Frig NOT getting Cold



## chamorro1 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hello All: I need some help on my Dometic -Royale Designed Frig in my 5th wheel due to it's not getting cold- Here's the history:

Change OUT the cooling unit assemble about 5 yrs ago due to not turning the ON/OFF switch and the brain kept on trying to ignited the GAS option on (it has a 2 way option - LP Gas & Electric)

JUly 2015: Turn on the frig 2 days early before heading out camping and it's was good- top freezer COLD/ bottom is cool-
July 2015: Unplug the 5th wheel and head on to campsite about 1 hr- put rig ON 30 amp power and Frig working but NOT COLD just cool.

The light in the frig keeps on flickering ON like every 3 mins like it wants to start something... I check all the circuits on the AC pwr and 115 vlts on the plug side.. might be the Control Box??
* Anyone has a clue as to how to check the Control?**
Thank you in Advance..
JD


----------



## C Nash (Jul 17, 2015)

Is the coil onthe rear of the refrigerator hot?  How aboutthe battery, fully charged?  Juat a start


----------



## chamorro1 (Jul 25, 2015)

@C Nash: The coil in the rear does get hot (but no hot to extreme that you burn your hand) and the batteries are semi charge! Does it still need DC power even if your using AC power? Is it normal for the refrigerator light to flicker 3 xxx (the lite inside) then quit for 2 mins? Is the brain saying it needs more DC power? I'l go charge the battery and let you know the outcome!!

Thanks in Advance,
Jess


----------



## C Nash (Jul 25, 2015)

Yes Jess it has to have 12 volts to operate.  May need to clean the terminals on the board.  Also check to see if the thermister has moved on the fins inside the fridge.  It's clipped on the fins probably about the 3rd one from right looking in the fridge.  Moving it up and down will control temp


----------



## chamorro1 (Aug 8, 2015)

C-Nash, The Battery is fully charge- but the Thermister (the long wire coming from the themorstate that control the temp) is hanging out and I put it back into the 4 fin..  (does it need a plastic clip or clip to attached to the fin and does the thermister has to go straight UP to the freezer?

Thanks


----------



## C Nash (Aug 8, 2015)

If it is hanging out that is most likely your problem.  Yes it has to be snug against the fin.  Dont think the position matters but not sure on that.  Would have to look at mine to be sure how it is pointed.  Will look if you need me to.  Not in MH right now


----------

